# Male Golden with Canton Ohio Dog Warden



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11179554

Picked up as a stray on 6/24. Fees include spay/neuter, rabies, 5 way, bordetella, and license. Cost is 84.00 CASH. . Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. We offer a hold system, but please be advised that more than one person can put a "hold" on the same dog. (The person with the first hold may adopt the dog on the day it can go...72 hrs after its been at the pound; if the first hold doesn't show, the second hold gets the dog, etc) Please call the pound at 330-451-2343 to check on the dog's availability before driving a long distance. Rescue groups with 501(c)3 status can pull a dog for a reduced fee, but must show documentation of non-profit status

I contacted Golden Treasures & Golden Endings


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Did someone cross post him? He's adorable!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, you'd think someone would be heartsick at missing this handsome fella. Hope he gets home or finds a new home filled with love.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is some handsome, hard to believe someone is not missing him.


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Does anyone know what happened to this guy?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

This beautiful boy was adopted to a forever home on Saturday, the 28th.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve:

Thanks SO MUCH for the good news on this boy!!!!!:wave::wave:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

sharlin said:


> This beautiful boy was adopted to a forever home on Saturday, the 28th.


Whew!
Canton is only about a 45 minute drive from me. I just saw this thread and was picking up the phone as I was reading...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LifeofRiley*

LifeofRiley:

Please KEEP YOUR EYE on this shelter. They get some AMAZING DOGS!!
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH175.html

They are VERY RESCUE FRIENDLY!

I have a friend that volunteers there and I know how hard they work to save the animals. Margie Serri at the shelter has gone as far AS DRIVING 9 hrs. to save the dogs and take them to rescues!!

Stark is just overflowing now and they are having to EUTH for space!!

They only have a few large dog cages.

So take a look and SPREAD THE WORD!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH175.html


----------

